# CPC-A Opening



## clg4513 (Mar 1, 2012)

My Company In Hunt Valley , Maryland is looking for a CPC or a CPC -A .    
If you are interested  please contact me at CLG4513@aol.com.   The position can be filled immediatly.
This is a in house position. 
We are located in Hunt  Valley , Maryland.


----------



## EdithOstil (Mar 1, 2012)

*CPC-A oppurtunity*

May i know the location of your company. I am a CPC _A and I am interested in the position. I live here in California. Thank you..


----------



## carolynheath (Mar 2, 2012)

Is this a remote position?  I am a CPC-A looking for work.


----------

